# Hard drive shot?



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Not mine this time, thank goodness. A friend has a dell studio 1525, according to the sticker on the bottom it is running XP. When you hit the on switch all the lights light up, but nothing else happens. I don't hear the clicking of the hard drive kicking in. The fan runs. Can you always hear a couple clicks when you turn on, or am I wrong here? Both of mine click at least twice when turned on.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

chickenmommy said:


> Not mine this time, thank goodness. A friend has a dell studio 1525, according to the sticker on the bottom it is running XP. When you hit the on switch all the lights light up, but nothing else happens.


If your getting nothing on the monitor then you have more than hard drive problems. It either a power supply or motherboard issue. Even without a hard drive you should at least see the bios prompt and get a disk error.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What he said. Obviously the power supply is working (or at least, working somewhat). It's *possible* that some other peripheral (such as a CD-ROM or something) is shorted somewhat; I've seen it do this before. But 99 times out of 100, when this sort of thing happens, it's either the power supply or motherboard.

(OR it might be the video card, if you have an actual video CARD, as opposed to an integrated video circuit on your motherboard.)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree. It's a fundamental hardware problem of some sort. Being a laptop you don't have as many things to try as you would on a desktop.

I would try reseating the memory modules though, since a poorly seated memory module could certainly cause this. Just remove the memory modules and replace them, then try booting again.

You could also try reseating the battery & DVD drive, but I don't hold-out much hope that either of those are the culprit.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

How many beeps does it give you when you press the power button? No hdd clicks..but...does it beep at all?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> How many beeps does it give you when you press the power button? No hdd clicks..but...does it beep at all?


No beeps at all. Just the lights. Oh, and the fan, which is very quiet compared to my own. I have to listen real closely to hear the fan, but I do hear it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I assume the laptop is out of warranty. If not, doing most of the following will void most warranties.

Make sure you don't have an external keyboard or mouse attached when troubleshooting...or if you are using them, try to start the laptop without them and see if anything is different.

Static electricity mess up your components. Before starting, unplug from all power sources and take out the battery then ground yourself off (touch something metal) to discharge any static electricity you may have.

Take out the CMOS battery (it looks like a big watch battery) for about ten minutes and put back in, replace cover, replace regular battery, plug into a different electrical socket, or straight into a wall plug if you have been using a power strip or surge protector.

If you get the same thing, no screen, no beeps...start again removing power sources and then take out all the drives and all the memory. place covers back on, battery and ac power and start it without all those

Then see if you get any beeps. If you do NOT get any beeps, you can try to reseat the processor. Again you will have to remove all power sources before doing that and be careful about it. The processor is delicate and important.


When a pc boots and all things are reasonably well with hardware, you will get ONE solid beep. That is good. It means (generally) things are alright. Getting no beeps means something is wrong, getting a lot of beeps means something is wrong. When a computer detects bad memory it beeps quite a bit, when the place where the memory goes is bad you don't always get beeps. Same with other drive components.

If you get beeps when you remove everything and try to start it...that is good. Start replacing things one at a time until the beeps stop or change. Even without a hard disk, a computer should start the bios...if the cmos battery is good it will start the bios, if the video is good you will see something. If there is an issue with any hardware...it's hard to tell what you may see or not see...because I have seen some crazy stuff.

I have seen computers act like the motherboard is fried but all that was wrong was a faulty surge protector.

Take it methodically one step at a time. Whatever you do here...write it down if you have to, including how many beeps and in what order...they will go out usually like morse code...long or short beeps. The idea in writing it down is...if you write down each step you take and how you do it, and everything that happens when you try to start at each stage...people here can better help you with what it might be.

Here is a webpage that shows you how to locate the parts I'm talking about. Not the exact same model, but it should be reasonably close enough.

How to disassemble Dell Studio 1555 laptop >> Inside my laptop


**I can really simplify the above. Basically, if you remove everything you can and put power to it and don't ever get any beeps whatsoever there are only two things, you can try buying a new CMOS battery and still if no healthy beep....your friend needs a new laptop. If you get beeps then you just need to figure out what devices and/or slots are bad and replace those.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm....I just thought of something. Dell has a Deep Sleep option in the BIOS that can go like this too. Tell me about the lights on the laptop do they just come on like normal, or do they just come on...stay on or blink? Can you tell if the screen is backlit at all? Just for a few seconds?

Have you tried pressing F2 or F8 when you turn it on?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

chickenmommy said:


> Not mine this time, thank goodness. A friend has a dell studio 1525, according to the sticker on the bottom it is running XP. When you hit the on switch all the lights light up, but nothing else happens. I don't hear the clicking of the hard drive kicking in. The fan runs. Can you always hear a couple clicks when you turn on, or am I wrong here? Both of mine click at least twice when turned on.


Remember Sgt. Shultz on Hogan's Heros? Unless you always want to be called in to the rescue, you know NUTHINGGGGGGGGGG. (Just a warning beep for you.)


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

WhyNot - good thought on the BIOS battery...I've seen some of those same problems and completely forgot about it.

This being said...as a (pre)cautionary post, if you're going to suggest something as 'low-level' as replacing/reseating the CMOS battery and/or CPU (which, on most Dells, is a royal PITA), be prepared to help/walk them through it. I say this because while we do have many here who are very good with computers, we also have many who are not (by their own admission), and the last thing we want or need is to give (possible) novice users a way to take apart their laptop and leave them high and dry.

Not suggesting you're doing this; if you're writing the kind of posts you did, you're obviously knowledgable. This is simply a precautionary note.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Kung said:


> WhyNot - good thought on the BIOS battery...I've seen some of those same problems and completely forgot about it.
> 
> This being said...as a (pre)cautionary post, if you're going to suggest something as 'low-level' as replacing/reseating the CMOS battery and/or CPU (which, on most Dells, is a royal PITA), be prepared to help/walk them through it. I say this because while we do have many here who are very good with computers, we also have many who are not (by their own admission), and the last thing we want or need is to give (possible) novice users a way to take apart their laptop and leave them high and dry.
> 
> Not suggesting you're doing this; if you're writing the kind of posts you did, you're obviously knowledgable. This is simply a precautionary note.


I understand. Another reason I linked a picture and description walk-through about where everything is, what it looks like and etc.

I'm prepared, in any case, otherwise. If I weren't, I would not have posted, most assuredly.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I have to admit that I would be more inclined to do all this if it were my laptop. If I have a momentary lapse in judgement I will follow your instructions, WhyNot. I'm inclined to tell her it's a paperweight at this point.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

It may very well be a paperweight.

The simplest things it could be is bad outlet, bad power strip, bad surge protector, bad cord, bad charger, bad battery. Then from there...bad CMOS battery and then the rest of the book up there.

I guess I would say if it's none of those things and especially if she's had issues with it before and/or it's over five years old...almost anything else that is wrong with it...unless used cheap parts for it can be found...(good luck)...it's probably not worth putting much money into.

It could be that there simply is a power issue and it doesn't have enough juice to even create the healthy beep.

Sometimes bad batteries (the big one that the ac adapter charges) will make the whole shebang not go.

There are some laptops that you can use the ac power cord without the battery in there and it will run and some that always run off the battery no matter if the ac cord is in there or not. 

She can see how much a new battery and new ac adapter would cost...I'd try Amazon first unless you have a used computer parts store that's reasonable nearby. Or she can try Dell Outlet and see if there are any refurbished FRU's Dell Outlet | Refurbished Computers, Laptops, PCs & More | Dell

But yeah...as a friend, it can be an involved thing...and then if something goes wrong, it could mess up your friendship.

My recommendation is to try the simple stuff if she wants to spend the time/money and then decide to take it to a repair place or just replace it. Depending on what your repair shops charge in the area...it very well may be less expensive to find a refurb unit from dell or elsewhere....or a brand new one for that matter.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

You guys are all the awesomest (is that a word?) in the world. I have never came here and NOT gotten a straight answer about a problem. And I would never hesitate to use the answers I get because I have never been sent in the wrong direction. 
I have printed everything up that WhyNot has posted here, and will take this to her and see if she is brave enough to take that laptop apart. The way I see it, we can't make it worse that it is now, and if I can take apart a diesel (or gas for that matter) engine and rebuild it, I can take a laptop apart without too much trouble. It just, for some reason, seems totally different from a tower. I would open a tower up without even thinking about it. 
And Harry.....ound: Thanks.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> I understand. Another reason I linked a picture and description walk-through about where everything is, what it looks like and etc.
> 
> I'm prepared, in any case, otherwise. If I weren't, I would not have posted, most assuredly.


Given the tone of your posts I figured as much. :thumb: I just sort of have to put it out there, 'just in case.'


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually - the specific model # just hit me. 

While I've worked on literally hundreds of laptops, I've only done a BIOS battery replacement exactly 2 times. However, BOTH of them were, in fact, Dell Studio 1525's.

I'm not saying that's definitely the cause, but in both of those laptops, they evidenced the same LED flash codes, and the fix was indeed the BIOS battery.

It's not that easy to get to - IIRC it requires pretty much a complete disassembly of the laptop. But if you have the time, a decent set of small screwdrivers and can take a note or two, it can be done.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Kung: 

Chickenmommy: If you and your friend are really going to start taking that laptop apart. Here are some tips.

While many different sizes and styles of screwdriver will fit the tiny screws, see if you can find a set a jewelers screwdrivers. They are cheap and cheaply made but they are a little better suited if you can find ones with longer shafts. They are also easy to magnetize with a refrigerator magnet so your tiny screws are easier to lift out.

Make a lot of room on a table that will not be bumped easily, put down a light colored towel...so you can place the screws on it and see them (always a plus) and so they don't roll off into oblivion only to be found three months later with the vacum cleaner...and how you missed them up until that point, anyone's guess.

If those screws have not been taken out since the factory put them in (and sometimes if they have) there MAY be a little bit of loctite on them..which means that the first two or so twists out it may not want to give right away...this is where the smaller drivers come in handy. Go slow and steady so you don't strip the screw.

You seem to have mechanical abilities but I thought these things you may not be aware of and TRUST ME it's harder to chisel out or drill out a laptop screw that has been stripped than a cross threaded motor mount.  Well...at least a little more delicate anyway.

I actually have a lot of confidence that it is some sort of power or battery (cmos or block) issue. 'Course...I been wrong before...................lots n' lots 

Good luck!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> I actually have a lot of confidence that it is some sort of power or battery (cmos or block) issue. 'Course...I been wrong before...................lots n' lots


LOL - buddy of mine the other day backed up some user profiles on a computer; and forgot to show hidden files, and thereby lost all of the *.pst files. He got all upset.

I merely half-smiled @ him and said "NOW, young grasshopper, you are a true IT professional."  IMHO, no one is a true professional until they have royally screwed something up.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Kung said:


> Actually - the specific model # just hit me.
> 
> While I've worked on literally hundreds of laptops, I've only done a BIOS battery replacement exactly 2 times. However, BOTH of them were, in fact, Dell Studio 1525's.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's a crappy Wal-mart Dell. The only way that laptop is getting taken apart is if I do it by myself. The friend is actually my granddaughters mother (who my son never married) so if she is here when it gets taken apart that means the granddaughter is here also. Special needs kids and microscopic screws laying on a table should never be in the same city. It's a recipe for disaster. :hrm:
I have company coming to visit for a week, so may not tackle this for a week or so. Will keep everyone posted as to what I find. It's kind of an adventure now, (thanks Kung ) and a challenge to find that battery.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey, make sure you thank WhyNot as well - she's obviously knowledgable and she's the first one who suggested it, regardless of whether or not I've done it before. Nice to have the help.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Kung said:


> IMHO, no one is a true professional until they have royally screwed something up.


I have a phd in professional then. :happy:
I put invisible tape on the lan cable to an employees workstation once....kept him busy and out of our hair.


For four hours.:hrm:



Chickenmommy.... here is a link to the service manuals from Dell. You can look up the model. They don't have a studio 1525 listed...but I didn't look very hard.

Dell Manuals

I've done service contracts for Dell and IBM for the last 10 years...however, to me all models blend in together so I couldn't tell you if it's going to be easy or not. Some studios are very easy to change the CMOS...some of them you have to take the entire laptop apart.

Don't worry...just because they are put together by robots....doesn't mean a mere human can't do it. Keep track of your screws though.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Kung said:


> Hey, make sure you thank WhyNot as well - she's obviously knowledgable and she's the first one who suggested it, regardless of whether or not I've done it before. Nice to have the help.


I guess you didn't catch the sarcasm in my thank you. WhyNot had me thinking it might be do-able, you made it a challenge :grin:


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> I have a phd in professional then. :happy:
> I put invisible tape on the lan cable to an employees workstation once....kept him busy and out of our hair.
> 
> 
> ...


To my great relief, I was able to print everything you all said and tuck it into the laptop bag and will hand it to it's owner on Friday when we pick up Punkin for the weekend. She has said she will try it herself. So....it will never work again. I'm sure of it. ound:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL well... according to dell there is no such thing as a studio 1525...

ANYWAY! *If I read that correctly *(I hope so) it means your friend's laptop is an Inspiron....that's really good..because the cmos battery is really easy to get to on that one. YAY!!

It might not ever work again anyway. But it sure is fun takin stuff apart!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Something is only as difficult as you decide to make it.

Usually.

I'll do some puter mojo for your friend.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I guess you didn't catch the sarcasm in my thank you. WhyNot had me thinking it might be do-able, you made it a challenge :grin:


I didn't - I'm in some pain (left shoulder surgery coming up in 2 weeks - woo-freaking-hoo).

Don't mean to make it sound too daunting; I just don't want people to waltz into it thinking "Eh, piece of cake" and find out that it is indeed challenging. Doable? Sure it is. Just takes some time, attention to detail and diligence.


----------

